

Ensuring PEP 8 compliance using Git hooks - rbanffy
https://seanmckaybeck.com/2014/08/20/pep8-git-hooks

======
dreamweapon
_PEP 8 is the Python language 's style guide._

Right -- it's a "style guide", not a syntax.

When we talk about "ensuring compliance" (enforced by commit hooks, no less),
we're effectively making it a hard constraint. Which, being a _style guide_ ,
PEP 8 was expressly not meant to be. As PEP 8 itself says:

 _But most importantly: know when to be inconsistent -- sometimes the style
guide just doesn 't apply._

As an occasional lint checker, I can see the value of running a (configurable)
style checker, now and then (the "configurable" part being very important, as
you'll want to turn off certain proscriptions in certain cases -- to make your
code, you know, more readable). But I definitely would not want to work in an
environment where I was required to adhere to PEP 8 as an always-on, hard
constraint. Which seems to be the very purpose of this tool.

------
hamiltonkibbe
>>This is our final script.

It looks like you're missing a link

